# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  My First Shed

## Geebung

Hi All. This is my first post on this forum. And I thought I would share my shed build with you. I have not completed it as yet so I thought I would open myself up for critique from the more experienced among you. 
Some background...I have been on the look out for a timber shed kit that would fit neatly in my small courtyard size backyard. Having called up numerous places in Melbourne I came to the conclusion that $1000+ for a shed that I would have to erect was a little pricey. So, I opted to design and build my own shed. Once I had the design (a 700d x 1500w x 2200h timber construction with skillion roof) I visited my local merchant (Tait's Timber) to order the timber...they were very helpful in assessing my estimates of timber required and ended up saving me some cash. Although they did ask me why I don't just buy a steel kit shed...apart from making the backyard look ugly they just don't build kit sheds that are tall enough for me (and I am only 6'1"). I don't have much room in which to erect a shed and if I had enough room down the side of my house I would have put a crappy steel shed down there. So, the shed build needs to be symnpathetic to the house in order to fit into the small space (see the first two photos for the space that I am filling!). 
I have attached four pics of the build that relate to the following four steps... 
Step 1. Foundation - Since I already have a nice paved area all I needed were some skids on which to put a floor. 90x90 treated pine did the trick  
Step 2. Flooring - I could have used some timber flooring here. But for the same price I bought a massive sheet of yellow toungue board. I inverted the floor so that the shiny side pointed down - why you may ask, well I did not use a damp course on the skids (the chap at Tait's reckoned I would not need damp course) so to make sure there was not any water penetration I inverted the floor. I have so much yellow toungue that I will add another layer inside the shed the right way up. The excess flooring I am going to use as shelving. 
Step 3 - Frame. I used 70 x 35 mm treated pine. Originally the back wall was 2300 mm high but I decided in the end that would produce a roof with too steep a slope. The dimensions are now 2200mm at the back and 2000 mm at the front. The front will be covered with the doors. Yep, that is right, I am building an outdoor wardrobe. I am happy to say that the frame squared up pretty well...in the front I was out by only 1 mm on the vertical. 
Step 4 - Cladding. I put cement fibreboard on the back wall and one side wall since these will be hidden once the shed is moved into place. I have used square edge weatherboard on the other side (to match existing house) along with the same size weatherboard stops on the edge. 
And that is where I am up to at the moment. So far, I have only used my circular saw to cut the flooring. Everything else has been cut using my trusting hand saw...I have found that I get more accurate cuts doing it by hand (I never believe the "V" on my circular saw is actually aligned in the right place, and cutting framing timber with a circular saw it is impossible to see the pencil line). Anyway, I am happy to receive criticism or helpful suggestions or questions. I will post more as I continue my build. 
Cheers
G

----------


## Wild Dingo

Gidday mate and welcome...  
Now weve got the niceties out of the way we can rip strips outta yer... right? RIGHT!!  :Biggrin:  
THAT IS GONNA BE YOUR SHED?????  :Shock:  Comeon yer pullin our legs right?... strewth Im 5ft 6 and Id be pushin shyte uphill to get ME in there let alone ANY tools!!! MAN thats gonna be one SMALL shed 
Not pickin on yer mate... not at all... but you reckon your 6ft 1in tall? that wouldnt have bumscratchin room let alone cat swingin room!!  :Doh:  why dont you use the WHOLE section rather than just that dunny closet sized bit? I mean look at all that now wasted space around it!! and its gonna look like a... well... a dunny closet stickin up there in the back yard!! 
Strewth man thats gotta be a candidate for the shed scientists smallest shed for the tallest bloke in the smallest yard contest surely???? 
You have my utmost sympathies... and I will keep my eye sockets peeled for whatever you can create in that tiny space  
THIS IS GONNA BE GOOD!!!  :2thumbsup:   :Wink 1:

----------


## mitasol

> Gidday mate and welcome...  
> Now weve got the niceties out of the way we can rip strips outta yer... right? RIGHT!!  
> THAT IS GONNA BE YOUR SHED?????  Comeon yer pullin our legs right?... strewth Im 5ft 6 and Id be pushin shyte uphill to get ME in there let alone ANY tools!!! MAN thats gonna be one SMALL shed 
> Not pickin on yer mate... not at all... but you reckon your 6ft 1in tall? that wouldnt have bumscratchin room let alone cat swingin room!!  why dont you use the WHOLE section rather than just that dunny closet sized bit? I mean look at all that now wasted space around it!! and its gonna look like a... well... a dunny closet stickin up there in the back yard!! 
> Strewth man thats gotta be a candidate for the shed scientists smallest shed for the tallest bloke in the smallest yard contest surely???? 
> You have my utmost sympathies... and I will keep my eye sockets peeled for whatever you can create in that tiny space  
> THIS IS GONNA BE GOOD!!!

  lol, I hear ya! When I bought my house it had a 6 x 6 shed in the yard, oh and that's metres  :Biggrin:

----------


## Wild Dingo

> lol, I hear ya! When I bought my house it had a 6 x 6 shed in the yard, oh and that's metres

  And so now youve got what??  :Wink 1:  Im always interested in what some fellas (and sheilas) have as sheds... Im gettin nigh on as curious about sheds as the shed scientist fella is!!... and thats "bad" man!  :Doh:  
But this one... man this one is gonna be some serious SMALL!!! especially for a 6ft 1in git!! mmm thinkin... I reckon he may be able to swing a cat... as long as its a day old kitten... and if hes about 60kl soppin wet in his jocks and socks... then he might stand a chance... but if hes even got one rare stake worth of meat on him hes in deep shyte in that cupboard!!  :Cry:  
oooh I feel his pain... well actually Im projecting here cause Ive never had a shed THAT small  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  but Im bein real empathetic and friendly toward our deprave... errr deprived new mate... 
I tell yer what though... Im really startin to hang out to see him in their cuttin something!! man thats gonna be THE DAY!!! Yeah... ooops sorry my bad not allowed to say that anymore... but its gonna be so cool man its gonna be far out man funky an super baby!! ahem so Ive got Austin Powers on the brain just now  :Doh:  BUT!!! its gonna be good to see our lanky skinny mate doin stuff in the cupboard eh! Bloody oath it is...  
Mate were takin the phiss its okay... COME BACK!!!... strewth I sure hope you havent run him off with all yer muckin about at his new ubeaut shed mitasol... hes new you know gotta go gentle with the new fellas  :2thumbsup:   
So its okay Geebung!! COME BACK WE WUBS YER!!  :2thumbsup:  
Hey I knew a powem ones about the Geebung Polo Club... you a memba?  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Wild Dingo

WOW!!! Hey I just realized somethin!! YOUR BOTH NEW!!!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  
Well buggar me eh?  :Doh:    *WELCOME* TO THE PAIR OF YOU!!  :2thumbsup:   
Dont mind me I tend to get a bit loose around the edges from time to time... but never a nasty thing is intended just good fun an ribbing  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Rossluck

> WOW!!! Hey I just realized somethin!! YOUR BOTH NEW!!!  
> Well buggar me eh?    *WELCOME* TO THE PAIR OF YOU!!   
> Dont mind me I tend to get a bit loose around the edges from time to time... but never a nasty thing is intended just good fun an ribbing

  
I think you lost him Shane.  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## wheelinround

Hi & welcome 
My old man used to work out of the dunny out back of course after it was decommissioned. Long after  :Biggrin:  he couldn't stand the smell. 
There is one thing about your new shed it will be portable easy as just need couple strong blokes and or a trolly to roll the tools to where ever you need them bit like a Porta-loo. 
Oh hang on I get it this is one of the cupboards we all got it wrong :Rolleyes:  :Doh:  you starting from the indside out. :No:  not the usal way but unique 
Keep us posted is should be the fastest shed built

----------


## Wild Dingo

> I think you lost him Shane.

  Nah... hes out there tryin to work out how to prove me wrong!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  
Actually thats what I thought wheelin... that he was building the cupboards first then the shed around it... but then I re read the post... nope he says hes building the shed... an I went into shock. 
Come on mate wheres the next installment!!! I love WIP of sheds!!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Geebung

> Nah... hes out there tryin to work out how to prove me wrong!!   
> Actually thats what I thought wheelin... that he was building the cupboards first then the shed around it... but then I re read the post... nope he says hes building the shed... an I went into shock.

  Sorry Dingo, didn't mean to induce a heart attack...if you read my post carefully I did mention that it is really an outdoor wardrobe. I prefer to think of it as a large tool box. I wish I had the room to build an extravagantly sized shed...but I don't...gees, my block is only 300 sq metres - and most of that is house!  :No:  
So, I had to be a tad creative...hence the oversized toolbox approach. I plan to make it functional by adding a removable workbench which packs neatly away when I am done hacking at pieces of timber. 
If you think this is bad, my other shed was the front porch. At least it was under cover mind. My new shed...err sorry, toolbox, will be outdoor operations only...one would think that in melbourne that would reduce the number of timber destroying days to but a few weekends of the year...but, the drought has taken care of that! 
Hey, I don't mind the ribbing. At least you can now say that you have seen it all. I am not sure if the shed scientists have heard about the company that sells "bay boxes" which do in fact resemble out door toilets in size...they want $800 smackers for them!  :Shock:  
Not sure if this is going to be a quick build...I am fairly new at this stuff and tend to take my time and think things through before I start cutting and hammering. I am sure the doors will take me ages.  
Tomorrow is Sunday, the holiest day of the week - it means I get to commune with my tools. Unfortunately I don't have all day to spare so will only get the chance to do some work in the afternoon. Next instalment coming soon...  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Pat

Depending on the woodworking gods, you maybe able to run power to the 1/2 shed and trump Ding! :Biggrin:  
A bigger pic of the courtyard, if the pavers are removable and if you want too. Even if it is an outdoor powerpoint close to were the 1/2 shed will live.

----------


## Wild Dingo

STRIKE ME ROAN!!! MATE I WAS JOKIN!!!  :Shock:  
Your tellin us that... that... gawd flamin geeeeeeeeeeeeeeehazusHKEEEEEEEEEEEEIKIEY!!! Mate... geeeeezz Im bloody gobsmacked an speachless  :Shock:   
you poor buggar  :Cry:  
300sq??? thats the size of our new house... when it gets built!... bloody hell... man ooooh man geez friggin cripes thats shockin!!! 
When we went and had a gander around thinking to sell this and buy another house we thought it pretty shocking that the developers are now down to around 600sq mtrs for the blocks... BUT FRIGGIN 300???? I mean good god man!! 
All I can say is... you must LOVE your job... well either that or your totally troppo not sure which but me Id have to be totally and utterly in LOVE with my job to live in something so small... sorry really I mean that mate sorry if Im goin on here but strewth honestly I cant understand that... 300sq?? house and yard?? good greif!! 
maybe I better re-read your first post maybe you said unit or somesuch and I missed it?... okay back in a tick! 
300??  :Cry:   :No:  
ookayalydokely gotcha now... Melbourne right? mmm that would do it... Ive been there... theyre all bloody mad as a pack of cut snakes in a wet paper bag that mob... but still... how bigs the house dunny plus bedsitcome kitchen come dining all in a space no bigger than a 50c peice? right to the street verge too eh? probably paid half a mil or more for it too... poor buggar 
No seriously its gonna be a bonzer shed... hell ANY shed is a bonzer shed if you aint got a shed!!! so this is gonna be a right ripper!... tad tiny... tad sorta smallish... but hey ITS A SHED!!!  :2thumbsup:   :2thumbsup:

----------


## Terrian

*Geebung*, don't mind Wild Dingo, anything less that 10m x 10m shed with 3 phase power doesn't rate, and anything less that a 1/2 acre block is, well, not a real house block  :Redface: ) 
What suburb are you in (I am guessing western suburbs ?)

----------


## mitasol

LOL, this thread is a scream - oh and yes I still have my 6m x 6m shed, plus a 2m x 3m pool shed and then there's the garage. The previous owner of this house was a RAAF engineer and he liked things big  :Smilie:

----------


## batcat

> *Geebung*, don't mind Wild Dingo, 
> anything less that a 1/2 acre block is, well, not a real house block )

  LOL, come live in the inner 'burbs of Sydney..
This vast estate is 4 mtrs at its widest down to 3.7 at the back.  :Shock: 
Makes you get creative with building and storage solutions.
1 stick of timber spans the whole property  :Laugh bounce:

----------


## Wild Dingo

> *Geebung*, don't mind Wild Dingo, anything less that 10m x 10m shed with 3 phase power doesn't rate, and anything less that a 1/2 acre block is, well, not a real house block ) 
> What suburb are you in (I am guessing western suburbs ?)

  and your point is???? oooh right Im in West Aussie ala Best Aussie... no wukkers yous mob wanna sit on each others laps you go for it me I like some SPACE around me... man didnt I say yous mob were mad?  :Doh:  
As for shiterly not a chance Id go anywhere near that place!! I mean how the blazes anyone in a half sane state of mind could even contemplate living in such tight proximity to anyone else as they do over there is beyond me!!... man Id be throttling everyone within arms length within a week... mmm call me a mass murderer then eh? since an arms length does the entire block!! be what 30 - 40 maybe even a couple hunderd people crammed into thats size area in Shiterly  :Shock:  
Nah gib me the wide open spaces of good ol Sandgroper country anyday  :2thumbsup:  Heck... so your saying these matchbox sized blocks here in the new legoland developments are big comparitively? shyte!!  :Shock:  Well thank gawd I live where I do is all I can say  :2thumbsup:  
Now back to our ol mates dunny sized shed... Ive been thinking about it a bit overnight... and you know we still have only a clue to what our old mate looks like... Im assuming as hes 6ft 1in tall hes a skinny buggar... well most tall peoples are skinny buggars... okay maybe he takes steroids an hes a manmonster hey its my assumption here!!... anyway so if he makes it all hinged and foldoutable he should be pretty right... I mean you can get those tiny on bench jointers now and if he makes it solid enough he could put a triton setup in there on hinges of course a small 12in thicknesser tucked into a slide out cupboard and a few cupboards for chisels tools etc an fold down up whatever little pen lathe an bobs yer uncle  
Yeah I can see it... wouldnt wanna be it... but can see it... 
Okay so weres the updated pics mmmm??? comeon sunshine its only a shed get yer finger out!!  
As to you young Mitasol... lets get somethin straight okay... you are young I am old I am right you are wrong its the way it is get over it and move on... your sheds are a matter of history now and you now under the guidelines of all thats blokey and good shed like must post pics of said sheds... thus gain your accolaides and good blokes cheers backslappin and general mateship that only sheds can give a bloke when hes with other blokes  :Wink 1:  
So??? Wheres your shed pics eh? Look mate get yer damned finga out alright? heres our new mate... yeah yeah your new too so stop your sookin and start yer postin... anyway our new mate up there see hes brave hes come out an said striaght up IM a friggin giant of a bloke with a massive quantity of tools and machines and Im building a friggin shed alright? RIGHT and its gonna be a friggin part time dunny and so get over it... truely legendary is out mate up there... while you?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  well dont get me started sunshine!  :Shock:   :Wink 1:

----------


## mitasol

> As to you young Mitasol... lets get somethin straight okay... you are young I am old

  That's the nicest thing anyone has said to me in years  :Biggrin:

----------


## Wild Dingo

See?  :Yikes2:  even when Im bein rude and insulting IM NICE!!  :brava:  
yer welcom yer dopey ol phart made yer day I did  :Harhar:      :Whistling:

----------


## Geebung

It rained on Sunday -  :2thumbsup:  for the garden, but  :Annoyed:  for building sheds. I managed to get the rafters on and cut the vjoint for the doors...not very interesting and doesn't look like much progress for a picture (who wants to see a pile of vjoint neatly stacked and all the same size?). Rain is forecast for the coming weekend... :Mad: . 
Just to put the block size into perspective... it is actually 325 sq m, the house is only 145 sq m (8 m wide on a 10 m wide block)...front garden takes up another 60 sq m and the area down the sides are quite narrow and take up another 40 sq m. The back is taken up with a large deck (another 30 sq m) which gives me 50 sq m left for a back garden. 
I live in the inner east having moved over from Perth in the last millenium - I might add that the price differential was quite a shock so I bought what I could afford (not half a mill as Mr Dingo points out, luckily I just got in before the market boom here  :Happydance2: ). 
I have been very creative with the space I have and put in many storage ideas that make the house quite roomy (it is a four bedroom house I might add)...also, I live a minimalist life - I don't need a lot of crap to feel good. And in any case, any house that requires a ride on vaccuum cleaner is too large in my books. I can understand why Dingo is building such a large house - he works down a hole in the ground  :Shock:  - anyone who will put up with that needs to have space on the surface. 
Now, back to the shed (aka The Giant Toolbox). I was thinking of having power fed to it but thought that a little like putting racing kit on a toyota corolla. Instead, I had an outdoor power switch installed quite close by instead. Also I strategically placed the deck lighting such that it casts a glow over my work area - just right for those balmy summer nights in Melbourne (all three of them).

----------


## Geebung

Some advice please. 
I mentioned in a previous post that I intend to make some doors using toungue and groove vjoint pine. I am going to brace each of the doors with three horizontals (top, middle and bottom) and two diagonals (to achieve that rustic and strong Z shape). 
I could just join the vjoint and then use some sash clamps to hold it tightly and then screw in the braces. Should I glue the toungue and groove together first and then screw in the braces? Or is it unnecessary to do so if I screw the braces in? The vjoint is pretty straight with only a couple of pieces being slighthly bowed.   :Question:

----------


## wheelinround

> Some advice please. 
> I mentioned in a previous post that I intend to make some doors using toungue and groove vjoint pine. I am going to brace each of the doors with three horizontals (top, middle and bottom) and two diagonals (to achieve that rustic and strong Z shape). 
> I could just join the vjoint and then use some sash clamps to hold it tightly and then screw in the braces. Should I glue the toungue and groove together first and then screw in the braces? Or is it unnecessary to do so if I screw the braces in? The vjoint is pretty straight with only a couple of pieces being slighthly bowed.

  Hi GB you don't need to glue but it may help keep the wind & rain out for when your IN the shed  :Biggrin: . Then again it could stop light getting in. 
Mate GB just thought of a bottler idea make the hinges for the doors so you can lift them off and use the doors as work bench on tressles. :2thumbsup:  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Geebung

Thanks for the advice Wheelin...I must admit I had toyed with the door-as-a-bench idea but then dismissed it because I couldn't think of a way to secure the door such that it was burglar (aka selfish ba$tard) proof. I guess I could use bolts on the inside of one door so it can't be lifted off - I am intending to use sash bolts on one door in any case. Hmmmm...you've got me thinking now.  :Think:

----------


## rileyp

NOTE!
As long as there is a bit of timber above the doors they wont lift off when they are closed unless they remove the timber first!
and so the workbench door idea remains a definate possibility :Biggrin:  if you are interested in doing that of course!
rileyp

----------


## patty

Whhoops I thought I came to see a shed, must have misread the thread!

----------


## RobTro

Look Gebung I like your shed.  Nice size.   :2thumbsup:  
You other lot are spoilt.  I have a rather nice "walk-in toolbox". 
It will even have a proper bench when I get the base done.
Have gander...    
I will of course be doing a full description and photo shot of the entire building phase, just to show ya I didn't get in a packet of Kellogs. (Well not Kellogs - they are too expensive here.) 
Rob

----------


## Pusser

> Some advice please. 
> I mentioned in a previous post that I intend to make some doors using toungue and groove vjoint pine. I am going to brace each of the doors with three horizontals (top, middle and bottom) and two diagonals (to achieve that rustic and strong Z shape). 
> I could just join the vjoint and then use some sash clamps to hold it tightly and then screw in the braces. Should I glue the toungue and groove together first and then screw in the braces? Or is it unnecessary to do so if I screw the braces in? The vjoint is pretty straight with only a couple of pieces being slighthly bowed.

  One of the purposes of tounge and grove is to allow for wood movement.  If you glue them you might lose that benefit.  An exterior door will be exposed to lots of variation in moisture and sun especially the base. I stand to be corrected but I would not glue them.

----------


## Wild Dingo

> Look Gebung I like your shed.  Nice size.   
> You other lot are spoilt.  I have a rather nice "walk-in toolbox". 
> It will even have a proper bench when I get the base done.
> Have gander...    
> I will of course be doing a full description and photo shot of the entire building phase, just to show ya I didn't get in a packet of Kellogs. (Well not Kellogs - they are too expensive here.) 
> Rob

  aaahh but young Wobbie mate you gotta admit its got zen written all ober it eh!!  :Wink 1:  ...aah the smooth gentle wander down the 2ft of garden down the small step and into the shed... ah so velly good glasshoppler  :2thumbsup:  ...calming for the soul... I do wish you buggars with these tiny sheds full of wonderful zen would stop whinin  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Biggrin:

----------


## Cliff Rogers

What are you doing here Ding? 
I thought you said you were leaving.  :Confused:

----------


## Wild Dingo

> What are you doing here Ding? 
> I thought you said you were leaving.

  _SURPRISE!!!_  :Sneaktongue:   :Harhar:   :Rofl:  
yer missed me eh?  :Rotfl:  
ahem... hang on a tick  :Yikes2:  were gettin off tack an thats a  :Smack:  so its back to the zenshed of our mate Wobbo in nippon!! {called wobbo so as not to cause confusion with Robbo the mongrel axe weilder  :Wink 1:  )... U know I reckon maybe I should make one out the back... you know a quiet place with a workbench a few planes and an aura of peace an tranquility so I can center meself an focus... I could beclom a belly glood wloodwlurker if I have one of dem  :2thumbsup:  
okaythen... back to the brewskies  :Drink:  ahhh weddin preperations such hard work aint it!  :Wink 1:

----------


## Kaiser Soze

Hey Geebung
If you didn't want to build a bench out of the door (good idea though except you couldn't keep junk on it when you close up!! ... unless you glued the junk to the bench ... thats another story) you could hinge it up to create an all weather awning. Hinges at top bolt at the bottom???

----------


## RobTro

Konnichiwa Geebung,
You too, you other lot. :Sneaktongue:  
My shed is about twice as big as yours.  3mx 1.3m  SO I can get into it and have a bench and stuff and leave it and just lock up.  
But until now I have had to do my workings outside, in the hall way (in the old apartment)  or any place.  In my new place I had been doing it on the terrace with a workmate style thing.  And having to get everything out of different cubby holes all over the place and then having to knock off early just to pack everything away again in all the differnt cubby holes around the house was starting P me off.  So my shed was born.  When it is done I will be able to just open up and everything there handy including a bench.  Most of my stuff will be small scale but if any large projects come along (probably the kids' beds and desks) then in the shed and the old way. (outside - in touch with natural and the tranquility of the garden...monks and all :Biggrin: ) 
If you are just using the shed for storage then think about how you can have stuff available with some quick moves setting up and just close up when finished for the day. 
THe best thing I have done recently was to make a couple of saw benches like Chris Swartz's.  Just put a couple of thick planks or an old door over them and you will have a very stable workbench.  And if you really want to do some handplaning on them just have them thicker and heavier or have a dowel or somehting to hold them solid against the saw benches and they are very stable.  I used 105mm laminated spruce posts glued together.  So stiff and solid.  Just laid a slab made of these over the saw benches with just friction.  Clamp a battten and it was very good for hand planing.  Just make the width of the slab the maximum that you can lift them around.  The angled legs on the saw benches are very stable.  When you don't need a workbench then just use the saw benches as they are or for what ever.  Very handy.   
With your smaller shed set the interior up with large shelves so you can slide the sawbenches under into a little cubby hole.  Then if you need them just pull em out and away ya go.  Have  the "bench top" sloted in along one wall ready to be tilted out and plonked onto the saw benches. 
Some tempory bench space is always handy.  Maybe try a fold-down table top (with flip out leg assembly) hinged from the inside of one of the doors.  Open door and when needed slip the latch folding the top down and set the legs.  Good for assembly or just placing tools and job parts for handy access. 
If you are going to use T&G for the doors on a z-frame then your shed might be a bit leaky (for want of a better word :Biggrin: )  So, if you have a lot of metal tools that might go rusty maybe make up some wooden boxes for them to keep the moist air and rust away.  But don't glue the boards together.  The doors will go crazy. 
I went totally overboard with my shed and doors and put an air circulation gap all around a ply sheet braced wall and frame.  But I live in an earthquake and typhoon area and it is very humid and moist here.  So I want to not worry too much about my tools. 
Dingo...Whose whinin?  Small shed means not so far to get a beer and relax in that zen like garden. :Yipee:   :Cheers2:  
Rob

----------


## Wild Dingo

> Konnichiwa Geebung,
> You too, you other lot.  
> Dingo...Whose whinin?  Small shed means not so far to get a beer and relax in that zen like garden.  
> Rob

  And less room for TOOLS eh?!  :Biggrin:  Sorry couldnt resist... bein a mad tool collector Id go nuts in a tiny shed... Hell Im goin insane in the little buggar Ive got!! (only 9mt x 6mt) ooooh for a bigger shed... or less... NO DONT SAY IT SHANE!!!  :Shock:  
Its all good mate whatever floats yer boat in my book and Ive seen some bloody bobby dazzler tiny sheds... well great for the fellas that owned them cause they were pretty happy buggars but me it wouldnt take a nano second for me to go absolutely around the twist!! but hey thats me Im not a zen type of guy  :Wink 1:   :Biggrin:

----------


## RobTro

Yeah well, the family had been in the building business, so when I was a kid I had shed to play in that we could park a tip truck and still have heaps of room to play.  Feedin planks to the thicknesser monster was a great game.  Then my Grandads had great sheds too.  But you grow up and travel around and do things and then you end up somewhere but ya still a yearnin for doin things..  Try to do with what ya have and find lots of ways of doing it.  I actually made the kitchen cabinets for the old place in the kitchen and out in the outside hall.  The LOML wasn't exactly pleased with things while work was in progress but the end results made her happy. 
I suppose, I don't have any machinery except for a bench top drill press and a sliding mitre saw (used for the construction).  The rest of tools are hand tools. 
Geebung, I think you are on the right track.  I know exactly what living in smaller places means.  But Ya still have that itch to make things and a bit of back yard and place for a nice walk-in toolbox is a great luxury.  You could even set up a couple of poles on the frence to clip on a shade cloth for a bit of shade in the summer.  Besides, it will also give ya nice place to sit and relax in the summer too. 
I would post some more picks of mine but I have to work out how to shrink the file size.

----------


## Cliff Rogers

> ...I would post some more picks of mine but I have to work out how to shrink the file size.

  Go here, & look down the right colum til you find *Image Resizer.*
Download it & install it. 
It installs to your right click menu.
To use it, point to pic you want to resize & right click & select *Resize Picture*. 
It is from Microsoft & it is part of their Power Toys suite.
I use it all the time.

----------


## rileyp

direct link for ms image resizer here: http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ertoySetup.exe
cheers rileyp

----------


## patty

Rob Tro that shed of yours looks like it could double as a sauna no offence intended, it is differnet!

----------


## RobTro

Thanks for the info on resizer.  I will hunt it down and give it a go.  THen I"ll have to organise a bit of a story about MY walk-in-toolbox. 
Patty.  If I didn't want a tool shed it would make a nice sized little sauna.  A friend of mine in Oz had one about that size (a bit deeper). 
It cost a packet to build but it fits in nicely in the garden. 
Rob

----------


## munruben

I think its going to be like the Tardis small on the outside but when you walk through the door...All the room you can imagine. :Smilie:

----------


## Geebung

Domo arigato to all that have provided advice since I last posted...that was three months ago, yegads! I have finished the giant toolbox...although I don't have pictures at the moment (promise to post on the weekend). Just in the process of finishing the painting.  The T&G doors I must admit have been a little bit of a challenge. Putting them together was quite easy mind. I did not glue the tounges and grooves together and opted to just screw (and glue) the z frame onto the door. Now, I have noticed some incredible movement in the doors. When I put them together the T & G fitted tightly together (i used some heavy duty sash clamps to keep it together)...but I have since noticed some incredible movement between the individual T & G panels - despite gluing and screwing the z frame to the panels. 
I have not had any leaks yet, despite having T & G doors...we had an absolute down pour for a couple days a few weeks ago and despite not having completed the doors  (ie. there was a 3cm gap between the two doors) the interior remained dry. 
I have decked out the interior with as many space saving devices as I could fit in (tool board, shelves, drawers and hangers) - and I am now a happy camper...no more making 6 trips from the spare room to the back deck to set up before even starting! I can now also see the floor of the spare room so a double bonus. 
RobTro...that is one beaut looking shed - makes mine look a little, ummm...rustic (better word than crappy). 
Thanks also for the table ideas....currently I have a trestle table (you will see it in the picture when I post) which can be neatly stored away when not in use. I am looking to something a little more in keeping with the shed though. I ruled out using the shed door as a table because it would look pretty crappy after a short amount of use (you just have to look at the state of the trestle table I have!...yes, yes, pictures are coming).

----------


## manoftalent

well at least there is one consolation mate  :Biggrin:  you wont ever need to get airconditioning for it ...... :Lolol:

----------


## Geebung

As promised...here are the pics of the completed product.    :Yippee:  
You may be wondering (or might not) how I moved the shed from the middle of the courtyard to the corner? I used a couple of broom stick handles and moved it like the Egyptians moved the blocks to build the pyramids. 
The interior is pretty much packed already (as you can see)...I used up the remainder of the yellow toungue chipboard to create the small table...the drawers were left over from a wardrobe descontruction (and then reconstruction - but the drawers were not needed). I had some other timber left over which has been converted to shelves...and some old mdf formed the backing for the tool board (although it is surprising just how few tools I can fit on it). 
The great thing about the shed location (and I know that I am really making more of this than I should) is that it sits directly under an apple tree...I get shade for the best part of the day. 
Anyway...that it is it...I am not a woodworker or a novice carpenter by any stretch of the imagination  :No: and this is my first big project (started mostly because of the extravagant cost of kit sheds that looked ordinary) but it was fun to do, from the design, to buying the timber, to building and finally painting. It was also a good outlet to de-stress. 
It took me a long time (3.5 months in all) due to work commitments and several rainy weekends, but it was worth the wait to get something that...
(1) fits in with the style of the house,
(2) is the size I want,
(3) cheaper than getting it custom built,
(4) increased my skill level (although you probably wouldn't think so from the look of the shed  :Biggrin: ); and
(5) has given me much more confidence to be able to tackle other projects. 
Thanks for the advice from everyone and the ribbing about the size of my shed (you know who you are Mr Dingo). Once I get around to building a better workbench I will post an update on MY FIRST SHED.

----------


## Nachoman

Looks so neat at the moment, lets see it in a month or twos time.

----------


## Ivan in Oz

> Looks so neat at the moment, lets see it in a month or twos time.

  That'll show that GeBung has been working :2thumbsup:  
Mind you it looks like it is a DayTime ONLY :Rolleyes: 
AND
That it is not Raining :No:  :No: 
and also the Morning Dew has stopped dripping down the back of his neck :Eek:  :Frown:

----------


## RobTro

Hi Geebung,
Nice work. And you did it all yourself. Feels good don't it. 
I'm sure the layout inside will be different this time next year. Once you start making other stuff and see how you are working with things you will be able to (want to) rearrange stuff and add little cubby holes in between studs etc. to store other things. 
The doors-are the gaps between the board opening up and the top and bottom of the doors still in line or are the doors racking? 
If just opeing up let them settle in a bit and then just caulk inbetween.  (maybe???) 
If they are racking then you could try packing them up or what ever to get them back in line and then put a sheet of ply over the interior side of the door. I wouldn't htink the sheet would have to be very thick but depending on what you used it may be advisable to add a third hinge in the middle of the door to take the extra weight.  Not sure of the wieght limit of your hinges. 
Did you mortice and tennon the joints for the z-braces?  If not, then that might be why they are racking (if that is the problem). 
Rob

----------


## Geebung

> The doors-are the gaps between the board opening up and the top and bottom of the doors still in line or are the doors racking?

  If you mean they are moving longitudinally then yes...when I made the doors I squared them up pretty nicely. As soon as I put them up the door on the left moved dramatically.  I was a little perplexed at this as I thought the z frame would make it almost immovable! The right door has not moved, except between the toungue and groove.   

> If just opeing up let them settle in a bit and then just caulk inbetween.  (maybe???)

  I have thought about doing this...will wait a while and then reconsider.   

> If they are racking then you could try packing them up or what ever to get them back in line and then put a sheet of ply over the interior side of the door. I wouldn't htink the sheet would have to be very thick but depending on what you used it may be advisable to add a third hinge in the middle of the door to take the extra weight.  Not sure of the wieght limit of your hinges.

   The doors are in fact quite light, so the hinges should be able to take substantially more (if not I can always add another one halfway between). I built the doors before I read the advice on the ply sheeting...if I had to do it again I would definitely use the sheeting.   

> Did you mortice and tennon the joints for the z-braces?  If not, then that might be why they are racking (if that is the problem).

   No I did not mortice and tenon - the z frame is the same timber as the door and is way too thin for me to attempt such a joint. I did follow the advice of a DIY book I have about cutting into the cross frames so the diagonals sat in cross beams for added strength.

----------


## Geebung

> That'll show that GeBung has been working 
> Mind you it looks like it is a DayTime ONLY
> AND
> That it is not Raining
> and also the Morning Dew has stopped dripping down the back of his neck

  Wrong on one point...I can work at night time - I have a spot light aimed right at the work area (you just can't see it). 
Right on all the other points...I will be unhappy during winter months (and in Melbourne that can be for the best part of the year...although lately it has been reversed) and will have to pursue other interests (which means more time to play guitar - which ain't so bad).

----------


## wheelinround

Geebung a top little shed   :2thumbsup:  
no corner to sit and have a beer in out of site of other half 
Now dont despairer over Ivan's comment to wet weather one of the those enclosed plastic heavy duty gazebos will do nicley like an extension to he workshop
Can also be used when you hold a BBQ get together to  keep people dry or out of the  :Doh:  oh thats right Melb sun 
Ray

----------


## RobTro

Hi Geebung. 
It's a bit late but for the next time; if the member are too thin to M&T then you could use a half lap joint. 
In a perfect world where the z braces are in compression (being pushed at either end) there would be no problem with racking but everything is not perfect and there is probably some bending (moment force) in the joint and some gaps etc which allows things to move a bit. You might find that the doors don't move anymore after their initial move and if yo are OK with it then you can leave it. 
Personally I would add the ply sheet on the inside of the doors. It would brace the doors and it would give your another place to hand some light tools and things. You could move your saws etc onto the doors and use the wall space for other storage. Or your could get some cheap plastic (the hard type) little draw units for putting screws and nails etc into. You could hang them on the doors and it shouldn't be too heavy for the hinges.  
Was it easy to get the materials for building your shed in OZ? In Japan I found it quite hard for non-tradespeople to get a lot of stuff. It took me forever to find roofing material (that I liked- you have to look at it from the second floor) and I ended having to get someone to organise custom flashing for the roof. My shed probably cost about 10 times what yours did.  But this is Japan. 
I think you will be happy with your huge shed there. Before moving to my place now, my shed consisted of the shelves in the entrance hall for storing tools and using the utility closet infront of our apartment for storing wood and a small workmate type bench. 
With your shed out there in the courtyard you'll be able to work a bit and have your little woman sit by sipping cocktails watching you work up a sweat. And she won't be able to say, "you never talk me".  
Have fun. And show us some of your handywork.

----------


## Geebung

> Personally I would add the ply sheet on the inside of the doors. It would brace the doors and it would give your another place to hand some light tools and things. You could move your saws etc onto the doors and use the wall space for other storage. Or your could get some cheap plastic (the hard type) little draw units for putting screws and nails etc into. You could hang them on the doors and it shouldn't be too heavy for the hinges.

  I might just do that...I was planning to use the doors to hang stuff...I thought I would just see how it panned out in terms of how I use the shed - I am sure I will rejig the interior layout at some stage.   

> Was it easy to get the materials for building your shed in OZ? In Japan I found it quite hard for non-tradespeople to get a lot of stuff. It took me forever to find roofing material (that I liked- you have to look at it from the second floor) and I ended having to get someone to organise custom flashing for the roof. My shed probably cost about 10 times what yours did.  But this is Japan.

  Can't say I have experienced Japan in any way apart from refusing to eat raw fish in a Japenese restaurant. It was extremely easy to get materials, but then again I was not asking for anything as fancy as your shed (or your workbench for that matter - I am keeping an eye on your blog!). I went to a place called Tait Timber here in Melbourne and as I said in an earlier post got great service and assistance with the materials...the first guy I dealt with spent about an hour with me going through the plan ensuring that I optimised the timber request (I am a bit anal - I had drawn up the shed and worked out the metreage on a spreadsheet which I presented to him), he ended up saving me money. 
Oh...and for all that are interested, I went through the numbers last night and calculated the cost...it works out to be a smidge over A$800. You could argue that I spent probably a lot more than $800 in my time and you would be right. At first I was just aghast at the cost of cedar kit sheds ($1200 to 1600 for the size I wanted - and you still had to erect it!) but looking back on it I would still rather build a shed than just purchase an off the shelf - even if it cost me more.   

> I think you will be happy with your huge shed there. Before moving to my place now, my shed consisted of the shelves in the entrance hall for storing tools and using the utility closet infront of our apartment for storing wood and a small workmate type bench.

  I am happy as a pig in er...anyway, I can commiserate with the indoor shed, as my better half will attest we now have a four bedroom house.   

> With your shed out there in the courtyard you'll be able to work a bit and have your little woman sit by sipping cocktails watching you work up a sweat. And she won't be able to say, "you never talk me".

  Funny you should say that...just last night I was tinkering on my first project from the new shed and there she was sitting within talking distance sipping a hot chocolate (even summer can be cold here).

----------


## RobTro

> Funny you should say that...just last night I was tinkering on my first project from the new shed and there she was sitting within talking distance sipping a hot chocolate (even summer can be cold here).

   :Biggrin:   There ya go.  But be careful; if you do anything too good a list will appear. 
$800???????????  WoW!  Just the siding for my shed cost more than double that.  I miss Oz.  Where are my ruby slippers? 
Raw fish, by the way, is rather nice. One of my favorites.  Fish eggs on rice is noce too. :2thumbsup:   But I does have to be fresh.  I'm sure I could surprise you a lot with some of the thigs I've eaten.

----------


## Geebung

> $800???????????  WoW!  Just the siding for my shed cost more than double that.  I miss Oz.  Where are my ruby slippers?

  YEGADS - Some quick calculations suggests that your shed is somewhere in the vicinity of A$6400...not including the workbench! Ouch. I don't feel so bad about spending the (what now seems) paltry $800 on my shed (and I thought I was being fiscally irresponsible mind).

----------


## Geebung

> There ya go.  But be careful; if you do anything too good a list will appear.

  There is ALWAYS a list in my house.   :Biggrin:

----------


## RobTro

Yep, it was getting up there in the price stakes.  But a lot of the cost was mainly because we wanted it to fit in with the garden and landscaping etc.  No use plonking a metal shed in the middle of an expensive garden. 
The garden is for relaxing and we wanted to keep the atmosphere. 
AND I did it myself.  Well not actually all by myself.  My Dad came over in August and helped put it up.

----------


## Geebung

> Yep, it was getting up there in the price stakes.  But a lot of the cost was mainly because we wanted it to fit in with the garden and landscaping etc.  No use plonking a metal shed in the middle of an expensive garden. 
> The garden is for relaxing and we wanted to keep the atmosphere.

  "why don't you just buy a stratco shed" was the response when I visited the timber yard, "it's cheaper than buying the material and building it yourself"...I said, "well, yes it is but then again I don't want some ugly, flimsy metal oven sitting in my costly, just completed, landscaped backyard looking as welcome as a boil on a backside"...or words to that effect. 
Anyway, all I can say about my shed is QED. As for you RobTro...I have you at the top of my list for my next shed build - although I think I better handle the budget... :2thumbsup:

----------


## TommyC

Geebung, I built a similar (not nearly as nice) shed as yours in my backyard in Richmond. As a solution for the small yard, it is very effective, isnt it? You still have to pack up at the end of the day, and the yard/garden beds get covered in sawdust and offcuts, but its better than keeping your gear in the house! I used to vacuum the pavers rather than sweep since there was such a small area. I fitted a Triton, and all sorts of things into my little shed. 
One thing it did for me was make me very good at fitting heaps into a small space without major cluttering problems. When we moved to a bigger home in Elsternwick, I built a bigger shed. Of course, your shed could always be bigger than it is, but its good to have what you have.  
Watch the sunburn on the back of the neck while your "in" the shed!!

----------


## Geebung

> Geebung, I built a similar (not nearly as nice) shed as yours in my backyard in Richmond. As a solution for the small yard, it is very effective, isnt it?

  Thanks for the compliment - you do what you can with the space available. I am sure that your shed must have been even smaller than mine...Richmond residents have next to nothing in terms of outdoor space - unless of course you were living on "the hill" in which case you wouldn't need a shed as you would just pay for flunkies to build you stuff.   

> You still have to pack up at the end of the day, and the yard/garden beds get covered in sawdust and offcuts, but its better than keeping your gear in the house!

  Hmmm...yes it certainly is. My wife thinks so to.   

> Watch the sunburn on the back of the neck while your "in" the shed!!

  Luckily my shed is bathed in shade until about 3:30 in the afternoon  :2thumbsup:

----------

